# Probleme beim Wiederherstellen des Windows 8 Betriebsystem



## andi083 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo erstmals. Ich habe mir vor 3 tagen endlich einen neuen Computer mit dem neuen Betriebsystem Windows 8 besorgt. Gut und schön, aber leider keine Windows 8 DVD/CD oder recovery dabei gewesen. Ich wollte heute meinen Pc neu aufsetzen, da ich es ja immer am anfang gleich gemacht habe. Ich probiere heute schon die ganze Nacht rum, aber ohne einen Erfolg zu erzielen. Ich komme nicht drauf wie man Windows 8 formatiert und alles wieder auf die Werkeinstellung zurückstellt. Ich habe unter den Systemwiederherstellungspunkt eine Reparaturdatenträger erstellt, leider bootet er nicht beim start des Windows. Hm. Ich bin echt schon am verzweifeln.
Ich besitze das Computer Modell Proworx Cmstorm Cooler Master mit 64 Bit System. Ich verstehe das einfach nicht. Ich habe vor dem Kauf danach gefragt und sie meinten man braucht keine CD/DVD mehr, weil es im System ingegriert ist und sehr gut versteckt. Man muss es irgendwie während des Neustart bestimmte taste drücken. Ich habe ja probiert System wiederherzustellen, aber er verlangt immer eine Wiederherstellungsdatenträger oder eine Windows CD. Die hab ich doch nicht. Ich hoff Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und wisst wie sowas funktioniert. Das ist doch zum haar ausreissen. Ich warte mal auf Antwort ab. Sag schon mal Danke im vorhinein.


----------



## lipt00n (28. Dezember 2012)

Eigtl müsste das auf einer Partition liegen, die du dann auswählen kannst, wenn du bootest. Genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen, aber bei Win8 in Verbindung mit Neugeräten ist das ein bisschen strange.

Kannst du dein OS noch starten? Falls ja, schau mal hier: Boot-Manager in Windows 7 und 8 konfigurieren - PC Magazin


----------



## andi083 (28. Dezember 2012)

Also den PC kann ich ja noch neustarten. Aber er bootet die CD nicht die ich unter Wiederherstellungspunkte gebrannt habe. Ich habe vor paar Minuten etwas gefunden und zwar, dort wo die Laufwerke drinnen sind, ist ein Laufwerk mit Recovery und wenn ich das Laufwerk öffne  stehen dort drinnen folgendes: Ein Ordner mit RecoveryImage und habe diesen Ordner geöffnet und kamen folgende Dateien. Install.wim mit über 5 gb, dann ResetConfig mit 1 Kb und das Letzte SampleScript-RunDxDiag. Mit Install.wim kann ich ja nix anfangen weil es ja wim ist und auf dvd würde es ja auch nicht mal raufgehen, weil sie haben ja nur speichergrenze von über 4 gb. Ich verstehe das echt nicht, das es so kompliziert ist. Die vorigen betriebsysteme habe ich hundert mal neu aufgesetzt. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum keine Windows DVD mehr mitgeliefert wird. Also müsste die Funktion irgendwo gut versteckt sein, aber nur wo ?


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Dezember 2012)

Windows 8: System-Reset ausprobiert Das geht ein bisle anders als bei den anderen OS´s und vorallem einfacher


----------



## andi083 (28. Dezember 2012)

Das hab ich ja schon ausprobiert, aber warum will er bei den system reset eine windows 8 datenträger ? das kann doch nicht wahr sein oder ?
Sobald ich dort ein punkt anklicke, schaut er mal nach und nach paar sekunden sagt er mir das wichtige dateien auf der windows cd/Dvd oben sind. Das sollte ja nicht mal sein oder ?


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2012)

Es ist doch auf dem Laptop ne Recoverypartition vorhanden, die über irgendeine Tastenkombination gestartet wird.

Was ich dir empfehlen würde:

Lad dir bei winfuture.de die entsprechende Win8 Version runter, brenn diese - da sind dann keine Herstellerspezifischen Sachen drauf - und schreib dir deinen KEy vom Laptop auf.
Beim Neustart musst du ins Bios und dort die BOotreihenfolge ändern, sodass vom Laufwerk gebootet wird. Nun kannst du Windows8 ganz normal installieren.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (28. Dezember 2012)

Schau ins Bios, da müsstest es einen Punkt "Secure Boot" geben. Diesen solltest du auf Disable setzen, dann kann auch von DVD´s gebootet werden


----------



## andi083 (28. Dezember 2012)

Jaaaa genau in den Laufwerken ist ein Laufwerk von betrieb schon drinnen und zwar mit den Laufwerk Recovery, aber wie öffnet man den scheiss im boot. O mein gott BIOS wenn ich das wort schon höre wird mir schlecht. Sehr gefährlich sag ich mal wenn man sich nicht auskennt. Wisst ihr zufälligerweise wie man ins BIOS kommt mit welchen Tastendrücken ? Das ist mir allerdings schon klar geworden wie ich die texte hier durchgelesen habe, weil irgendwann hab ich das bei windows vista machen müssene im boot irgendwasd umsstellen o mein gott. Was muss ich genauer da machen ? Das wenigstens die CDs und DVDs booten?Dann wären wir schon mal ein  schritt weiter. Weil momentan bootet nicht mal eine dvd. Hab mehrere bootfähige probiert. Wäre toll auf Antwort, wie man ins BIOS kommt mit welchen tastendrücken und was ich da ändern muss das er von cd und dvd bootet. Sage schon mal danke im vorhinein. Das blödeste ist ja das nicht mal eine Serial mitgeliefert wurde. Weder ein Etikett auf PC Gehäuse, noch in Beschreibung zu finden.


----------



## SwissBullet (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du Bootest wird auf dem Bildschirm nicht irgendwas angezeigt "press xxx for Bios.
Also bei meinem Board (Asus) muss man Del drücken beim starten und mit F6 kann man die Laufwerke auswählen.
Wenn du drinn bist würde ich schauen ob du Secure Boot auf Disable stellen kannst,dann sollte es klappen.
Fals nicht,müsstest du das DVD/BD Laufwerk bei der Bootreihenfolge auf die erste stelle setzen.


----------



## andi083 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nao... Apropo BIOS. Ich habe hier einen Artikel im Internet gefunden, das BIOS bei Windows 8 überhaupt nicht mehr existiert und in manchen Berichten, deswegen , weil Windows so schnell hochladet, das kaum Chancen und nur auf ganz ganz ganz ganz viel Glück BIOS mit bestimmten Tastenkombinationen erreicht. Auch wenn man hundertmal auf die Taste hämmert würde es nicht funktionieren. Bericht zu diesem Thema gibt es hier: Windows 8: Tschüs BIOS - Hallo UEFI
Na toll sag ich jetzt mal und wie bitte soll man jetzt das Laufwerk zum booten bringen ? Ich habe hingegen eine tolle sache nach langen suchen gefunden und sofort Screenshots gemacht. Ich habe mir Gedacht ich biete diese Shots mal hier an. 
Ich habe mal 5 Dateianhänge hochgeladen. Ich hoffe es ist für euch aufrufbare. Ihr müsst bei 1 anfangen bis 5. 
Wie man bei den 5ten Screen sieht geht es nur über USB Sticks. Kann mann USB Stick überhaupt wenn man den ansteckt an den Computer und Ihn neustartet booten ? Das gehört sicherlich auch irgendwie eingestellt das er von USB Stick her bootet oder ?
Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden mit so einer einfachen Funktion es auf die DVD zu brennen. Das wär irgendwie wesentlich einfacher finde ich. 
Aber ich mache mir jetzt grösstenteils Sorgen um den den BIOS, falls es Ihn bei windows 8 nicht mehr gibt, oder hat Irgendjemand eine andere Lösung ? 
Das gibt es doch nicht das das aufsetzen von Win 8 so kompliziert ist ?


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Juli 2013)

Windows 8 und Bios ist relativ einfach. Win 8 hat von haus aus den schnellen Systemstart aktiviert, finde ich toll und kann auch anbleiben Starte einfach deinen Rechner neu und du kannst ungehindert ins Bios/UEFI.
Wenn du den Schnellstart nicht magst, warum auch immer, hier für dich/euch: Windows 8: Schnellstart deaktivieren oder aktivieren - [TechFrage.de]
Hoffe ich konnte noch helfen, ist ja schon lang her hier


----------

